

MOG arrives on iPhone, Android with 7.8 million songs... - cardmagic
http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/20/mog-arrives-on-iphone-android-with-7-8-million-songs-but-no-mul/

======
jseifer
I know I probably shouldn't be surprised by this anymore but there's not a
single link to MOG itself in the article, just a link to both MOG and Pandora
tags on Engadget. It's quite annoying that this is so common now.

------
ydant
So this seems to be what spotify is supposed to bring us, but actually working
in the US?

I use Rhapsody (on Android), but the lack of offline mode is making it
frustrating. If this has that working on Android, it's got my interest. The no
multi-task comment is pretty troubling, though.

------
Watts
Sadly not available in the Canadian media streaming ghetto. Sigh.

